# Petit Corona 50 cab advice



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

guys (& gals), i need some assistance.

has anyone had any recent production:
SLR PCs (from 03)
Boli PCs (from 04)

if none from recent production, can i just get some impressions of the SLR PCs? i've had some Boli PCs in the past and know what they offer (just not the recent production). i've had a few SLRs while overseas and wasn't impressed, but coppertop has had some PCs and says he loves them....

thanks in advance.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> guys (& gals), i need some assistance.
> 
> has anyone had any recent production:
> SLR PCs (from 03)
> ...


I have both. My cab of Dec.03 SLR's are great. Very full flavored and tasty. My Boli Petits are a cab from April 04 and are very good also. They didn't start turning on until Aug. Very full also, but a totally different taste than the SLR. Spicy, with a heavy leather earthy flavor. Greg, shoot me a p.m. if you would like to do swap, and sample a couple of each before you buy. I know you said you had some Hoyo Epis coming, wouldn't mind grabbing a few.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Go with the Bolis.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

fred, PM sent.

unfortunately, i don't have time to sample before i order and miss out on 15% off.
we can still do a trade, as i still owe you.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sorry, just looked at my humi, the Boli's are Mar04. If you have to pick just one, I agreee with Flip Flop, go with the boli's. Just a wonderfull full rich cigar. I love having a variety though, and the SLR is a very enjoyable smoke also.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Well since IHT has asked about the Boli and SLRs...I thought I would ask if anyone knew how thw the 04 Juan Lopez #2s are tasting/smoking?????

It will either be a cab of those or a cab of Punch Punch from 03. The Punch Punch are a little more, but they have some age. Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

coppertop said:


> Well since IHT has asked about the Boli and SLRs...I thought I would ask if anyone knew how thw the 04 Juan Lopez #2s are tasting/smoking?????


mcgoospot bought seveal of these and sent a couple to me to try. OUTFRIGGINSTANDING!

I ordered a cab myself. Great flavors with a nice leathery taste.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Can't add much to the other LLG's here. 
The Bolis I got from Mar 04 are fantastic. The SLR's that I have are from '01 and they just don't smoke as good as everyone raves they do so I can't tell you much . . . but now flipflop's got me intrigued!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mo, i think flip-flop was talking about the JL #2s from 04.

fred, in my last PM, i said i'm gonna go with the SLRs... i take that back, based on everyones assertions here, i'll go with the Boli PCs.

also, if you have any more of the SLR PCs, substitute those in our trade for the Boli's.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

IHT said:


> mo, i think flip-flop was talking about the JL #2s from 04.
> 
> fred, in my last PM, i said i'm gonna go with the SLRs... i take that back, based on everyones assertions here, i'll go with the Boli PCs.
> 
> also, if you have any more of the SLR PCs, substitute those in our trade for the Boli's.


Ah!!

Lost track of the post.

Had a single JaLo2 from early 04 (poss. Mar) that was fantastic. Got a whole box from Mar 04 that I'm holding onto for now.

MoTheMan


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

My early 04 Boli's are to die for. I think this is the best 04 production cigar that I have smoked. Better than any other PC, Robusto, Corona produced this year. The early 04 Monte #2s are a close second.... they are really turning on.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

flipflop said:


> mcgoospot bought seveal of these and sent a couple to me to try. OUTFRIGGINSTANDING!
> 
> I ordered a cab myself. Great flavors with a nice leathery taste.


Thanks a bunch flipflop.....I think I will order some of those JL#2s.....I know the ones IHT and I split about a year ago were awsome. Thanks guys.......


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Thanks a bunch flipflop.....I think I will order some of those JL#2s.....I know the ones IHT and I split about a year ago were awsome. Thanks guys.......


I have a cab of 03 Punch Punch. They are good, but not awsome.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Thanks a bunch flipflop.....I think I will order some of those JL#2s.....I know the ones IHT and I split about a year ago were awsome. Thanks guys.......


Talking about J-Lo? These are great! My numero uno favourite. Nothing is good as a J-Lo. Hope this helped?

I think they get even better with some age...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> My early 04 Boli's are to die for. I think this is the best 04 production cigar that I have smoked. Better than any other PC, Robusto, Corona produced this year. The early 04 Monte #2s are a close second.... they are really turning on.


Better than the 04 Trinidad Fundadore?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fred - Oops, forgot about that one. That Trini was really up there. Perhaps after the Boli PC and before the Monte #2.

El Rey Del Mundo - J-Lo is a hottie. Ben Affleck never should have let her go.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah I am going to order a cab of J-Lo LOL........I don't know how she'll fit in the box, but I can't wait to unwrap her


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Yeah I am going to order a cab of J-Lo LOL........I don't know how she'll fit in the box, but I can't wait to unwrap her


Based on her shape, they'll have to pack her in a Fuente Hemingway style box. You gotta love that butt of hers!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Definately the Boli pc. Friggin awesome , esp from the 04 batches! Gonna order me a cab of those this week! Also tasted the JL#2 from 04 at LOL thanks to Flip and they were also outstanding. I nubbed it needless to say.
As for the Punch Punch cabs, late 03 and 04 are outta this world yummmmm. Wish I had the money to get some of all of these smokes! I gotta win the lottery! lol Course I know when I get back home to Jawja, I can count on at least one JL#2 heheheh


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Fredster,
i had my first Epi 2 from that cab (MPC NOV03), and it had those hints of a cinnamon spice that i love so much. unfortunately i had to cut it short...

but they will be damn good soon. figured i'd let you know what you're in for. will try to get them in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ordered a Cab of JL#2 tonight. I can't wait to get them. From what everyone is saying they will be awsome. Thanks again for the advice guys. 

As for J-Lo backside....you got it right, gotta love a butt like that!!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I just finished a box of J.L. #2's from Mar03 ALV. They were very good and consistant, but I didn't flip over them. Maybe the 04's are better? To me it's got just enough complexity to keep you interested, but strength wise it's definately a daytime smoke. Could be a letdown if you smoked it after a meal. I like to have some of these around, but not my #1 robusto. Maybe #3 or 4. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Juan Lopez #2's are a very underrated and overlooked cigar. I've had several cabs and they've always very good. 

But for pc's, I'd go with the Boli's.

Funny how a certain vendor's special always brings out questions.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

> Funny how a certain vendor's special always brings out questions


Yeah it sure does...........

Fred I would have to agree....my number one is still the PSD4. But I love the taste of the JL#2.

My box code is DTF May04. So I will see when they get here, should be friday or saturday. Monday at the latest.

If I get to smoke on before I leave for TX I will let everyone know what I thought.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Yeah it sure does...........
> 
> Fred I would have to agree....my number one is still the PSD4. But I love the taste of the JL#2.
> 
> ...


What kind of age do the D4's have that you like right now? I've had really rotten luck with D4's lately and don't think I will buy anymore. They were good very fresh, but honestly I would take just about any other Cuban robusto over the ones I've had recently.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

The ones I have are about a year and a half old. I don't recall the exact box code. If IHT comes on he would know since he is at home today. 

I had a really young one from 04 and it was so-so. For some reason the ones IHT and I get in Germany are really really good. I have a few...I think 8 or so. I don't know if I will buy another box for awhile. Since I have not heard anything good about the 04 PSD4s. 

I love the Epi#2s and BRCs. So I might start buying some of them. But to be perfectly honest I think that TPCs are the best deal. Great little smokes, reasonably priced and they can pack a punch. 

I haven't had a RASS in awhile. So I don't know how they are tasting and smoking right now. But I think I will be sticking with the JL#2, Epi#2 and any TPC I can get my grubby little hands on.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> The ones I have are about a year and a half old. I don't recall the exact box code. If IHT comes on he would know since he is at home today.
> 
> I had a really young one from 04 and it was so-so. For some reason the ones IHT and I get in Germany are really really good. I have a few...I think 8 or so. I don't know if I will buy another box for awhile. Since I have not heard anything good about the 04 PSD4s.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info. I like the petits a lot. I would say I smoke more robustos though. I like to sit and enjoy a cigar for a while, and the petits are just too quick. They satisfy my craving for strength maybe a couple times a week, but I would get bored quick just smoking them. I like a more complex cigar sometimes. I have Boli petits,shorts,SLR petits, R.A.S.C.C., and San Srist. El Princ. I smoke usually a couple small cigars a week and 5-7 larger smokes. A lot of these petits I have were 4-5 $ea, and I would agree a great value. The robustos depending on sales and stuff are usually only1$-2$ ea. more. To me equal in value. Not as strong as a petit, but more smoking time and more complexity. I really just like smoking a variety of sizes and brands.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I like the petits a lot. I would say I smoke more robustos though. I like to sit and enjoy a cigar for a while, and the petits are just too quick. They satisfy my craving for strength maybe a couple times a week, but I would get bored quick just smoking them. I like a more complex cigar sometimes. I have Boli petits,shorts,SLR petits, R.A.S.C.C., and San Srist. El Princ. I smoke usually a couple small cigars a week and 5-7 larger smokes. A lot of these petits I have were 4-5 $ea, and I would agree a great value. The robustos depending on sales and stuff are usually only1$-2$ ea. more. To me equal in value. Not as strong as a petit, but more smoking time and more complexity. I really just like smoking a variety of sizes and brands.


Totally agree Fred. I would like to have more robusto size sticks, and will soon. But I like buying them in Cabs, and they are a bit pricey. A better deal no doubt, but still....without 15% off they can be steep as I'm sure you know. I wouls love a cab of Boli PCs and SLR PCs..I've had both and they are both great sticks. Another fav of mine is the SCdH La Punta. IHT got them when Okie, RNS and myself were doing that group buy deal. What a great stick the La Punta is. I haven't ever been disappointed with a cigar from SCdH.

Now my favorite PC is the Por Larranaga. I have 1 left. And am holding onto it until I can afford a cab. But man what a great cigar that is. Man so many good cigars, I just wish money grew on trees.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

"Man so many good cigars, I just wish money grew on trees."...
While we're at it, I wish good cigars just grew on trees. Do away with the middle man! lol :r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Totally agree Fred. I would like to have more robusto size sticks, and will soon. But I like buying them in Cabs, and they are a bit pricey. A better deal no doubt, but still....without 15% off they can be steep as I'm sure you know. I wouls love a cab of Boli PCs and SLR PCs..I've had both and they are both great sticks. Another fav of mine is the SCdH La Punta. IHT got them when Okie, RNS and myself were doing that group buy deal. What a great stick the La Punta is. I haven't ever been disappointed with a cigar from SCdH.
> 
> Now my favorite PC is the Por Larranaga. I have 1 left. And am holding onto it until I can afford a cab. But man what a great cigar that is. Man so many good cigars, I just wish money grew on trees.


Your right the San. Cris. are very good. La Puntas are probably my fav. from them. They seem to be very consistant also.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

filly said:


> "Man so many good cigars, I just wish money grew on trees."...
> While we're at it, I wish good cigars just grew on trees. Do away with the middle man! lol :r


Hey I never thought of that filly. Great idea.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

WELL, unfortunately for me and my so fuggin busy damn life right now, by the time i went to order the Boli PCs, they were sold out...

looks like a cab of SLR PCs (SCO SEP03) will be on their way...

DAMN! :c 

but i'm not that upset, i was originally gonna go with these anyway, and they have a bit of age compared to the bolis that were available.
u


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

My gawd this discussion certainly ventured far from the talk of SLR PC's.

But getting back to that, I've heard that the last great year for this PC was '97!! Personally, I have a cabinet from '91 and those cigars just seem to smoke somewhat flat. They never came around even with some aging. While decent, they just don't do it for me.

Now other SLR's have been very impressive, and with all this talk I'm getting curious again about the PC. Hmm! Think I'll wait till I find a cabinet with an '04 (preferrable late '04) date on it & get it.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> My gawd this discussion certainly ventured far from the talk of SLR PC's.
> 
> But getting back to that, I've heard that the last great year for this PC was '97!! Personally, I have a cabinet from '91 and those cigars just seem to smoke somewhat flat. They never came around even with some aging. While decent, they just don't do it for me.
> 
> Now other SLR's have been very impressive, and with all this talk I'm getting curious again about the PC. Hmm! Think I'll wait till I find a cabinet with an '04 (preferrable late '04) date on it & get it.


I know Bruce recently got a dress box from 03 with draw problems, but my cab from Dec03 is great. Great construction and very full flavored.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

those SLR PCs ended up being the best PCs i've ever had...


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Good. SLR PC in cabinet is a great choice. Glad it worked out.

OX


----------

